# Removing burn marks



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I vaguely recall hearing a tip once about removing burn marks caused by a router without just sanding them off.

Of course, I can't remember what the tip was.

Does anyone know a quick and easy way to remove burn marks caused by a router without sanding them off?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

When possible, I use a scraper.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I just run another pass to clean up burn marks. I have heard of people using 0000 steel wool and lemon or mineral oil, but then you might as well sand in my opinion. I thought I'd google router burn marks and see what came up the choices were pretty common, second pass, scraper, sandpaper. There were a lot about what the causes were. Such as hogging off to much at once, and to fast or to slow of bit speed and feed rate.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've tried rubbing alcohol. It worked for the lighter burns. Greg has the right idea, I think. I still end up sanding, though.
This thing is worth it's weight in gold for quickly and almost effortlessly sanding and smoothing edges. Burn sanding
So is this one. Rigid


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

My last pass thru the router takes only 1/32" or 1/64" off. The result is a very clean cut with no burning.


----------



## MrWoodworker (Apr 18, 2011)

I second doing a junk pass to remove the bulk of the wood and then finishing with a fine cut like DLCW mentioned. Unless I'm doing a load of routing, the two or more passes almost always take less time than if I burned the wood and had to sand or scrap, plus you don't end up with a flaw in your line if you accidentally get to aggressive removing the burns.

I've heard of using mineral oil, but haven't done it. I wonder how it would affect the finish.. I may do a test and post back here if I remember to.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

The idea of using 2 passes is a good one.

I'm doing a round over cut with a guide bearing. If I change the bearing to something that is just a little too big I will be ready for the first pass.

As an FYI - We have already routed, with the round over bit, about 400 linear feet and we have about 500 feet to go. I got way too many burn marks in the first installment primarily because I had a guy doing the job that didn't exactly know what he was doing. He was letting material stop in place too often. Note that we are doing this on a router table which, in my opinion, is a safer way to do this. The guy doing this operation has strict orders not to put his fingers within 6 inches of the bit.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone commented on router speed and bit sharpness? I'd look there first.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes Al, I did briefly. As Rich did point out the other guy didn't keep a consistent feed rate. I think this was the guy he might have been talking about in another post working with others.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i think rich needs to get them folks moving in a different direction…like outta his shop…...lol…...you still got them folks in there rich???...i like the idea of one shop…one worker….let the folks who volunteer work outside..cant they help with dust collection rich….or broom detail…lol…....


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This is the final week of construction. I'd do it all myself, except the sanding and finishing, if I thought I could meet the deadline. I don't think I could.

The first batch of 32 panels is in the staining/finishing stage. Stain was applied this morning. That seemed to go well. I gave some instructions and left them on their own so I could get back to work on completing the second batch. We set up racks to hold the panels in the church basement so those people are not in my shop. I went back when they were done and it looks like they did a good job.

The schedule calls for staining and finishing the second batch of 32 on Thursday and a third mini-batch of 8 more panels should be ready by Monday

Installation will be in the middle of next week and the dedication ceremony is a week from Sunday.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Paint is the best fix i know of. Lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, and you don't need to sand, it is already burniushed smooth as it can ever be )


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Mineral spirits and scrape.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Rich,

I have heard that burn marks can be removed with Acetone. However, I haven't ever tried it. Whenever possible, I try to control bit speed and feed rate so that I don't have burn marks, but they cannot always be helpled.

Doc


----------

